# Kiwi Man Cave



## Lockstocknbarrel (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Folks,
I had a major tidy up so I am not so embarrassed to show off my modest 
"Man Cave".

I wish I had the space and the machines that some of you have. 

Tool Envy aside it is amazing what can be achieved in a small 6X4 metre workshop.
The room itself is in the basement, off to one side of the car garage.
Yes that is carpet on the floor, one must have some comfort................

Please be gentle with me........:hDe:
Kindest Regards
Beagles


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Oct 26, 2012)

Part 2

I could have opened doors and drawers but this thread may be seen by you know who................
There is another room with other tools but it is not tidy yet.............so one day I will post those.
Kindest Regards
Beagles


----------



## Teza (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice one Beagles, when is it conveinient for you to come round and tidy up my shop ;D
Cheers Teza


----------



## Tonnetto (Oct 27, 2012)

Do you use the shaper much? We had one about that size in our High School shop, they're fun to watch run.


----------



## skyline1 (Oct 27, 2012)

Modest you call it, I wish I had that much kit. I would be in heaven with a workshop like that. I probably wouldn't come out of it for days on end If I got the chance.

Regards Mark


----------



## basement_guy (Oct 27, 2012)

The only thing missing in your basement is a coffee machine.
A nice collection of tools.


----------



## vcutajar (Oct 27, 2012)

And you call that modest!!

Major tool envy.

Vince


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 27, 2012)

well equipped or extensive or possibly dream shop would be a better description.

nice shop.
Tin


----------



## Mosey (Oct 27, 2012)

He has a window in his shop!


----------



## wm460 (Jan 22, 2013)

I wish I was setup like that.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 22, 2013)

very nice shopThm:


----------



## ZipSnipe (Apr 12, 2013)

Serious shop porn !!!!


----------



## blighty (Apr 12, 2013)

did i read that right..... "small 6x4 meter workshop"

that's ruddy huge... think i started with a 6x4 foot workshop...... sorry, shoe box

what ever the size...... nice cave


----------



## ConductorX (Apr 14, 2013)

Very mice, I have machine tool envy.    "G"


----------



## Mosey (Apr 14, 2013)

I think what they want to know is the exact address, and if they can back a truck up to it.
Seriously, nice toys.


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the comments everybody, I have added things since that post will show them later.
Coffee machine means a fridge, I'll sleep on that

Kindest Regards 
Beagles


----------

